# id plant please



## mthom211 (Sep 3, 2010)

I found this plant growing in the lawn at shchool and on the side of the creek. I puled some out cuz it reminded me of an aquatic plant It grows really fast and has fleshy leaves. It is growing on the surface of my 1 gallon tank and most is growing emmersed. I'm thinking some sort of bacopa. I think the flowers were purple.

























If anyone can id it that would be great, if it helps I'm on the east coast of Australia.


----------



## THHNguyen (Dec 2, 2006)

Bacopa monniera (spelling?)


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Yes. _ Bacopa monnieri_. It is found in subtropics and tropics world-wide, including Australia and the United States.


----------



## mthom211 (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanks, I think its been introduced though as amazon frogbit and a few other plants growin thwere :/:/:/


----------



## m3177o (Jan 16, 2009)

+ 1 for Bacopa monnieri. i have those floating in my tank because im lazy. and its shooting out tall emersed stems.


----------



## Noto (Oct 26, 2009)

Where did you collect it? The frogbit may have been native.


----------

